# Who Wants the Rock??



## owls84 (Dec 3, 2009)

This was sent to me by Brother Stewart (bigtexan357). I say we need to get a few teams together and see if we can't win ourselves a trophey... Who's with me. Oh by the way I am horrible at basketball but I think I would be a great Mason Basketball Player (I am great at throwing up bricks). 

King of the Court 2009


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2009)

JTM you any good at hoops? I would give anything to see you Josh and Tom on the court. Talk about a bunch of Neds and the first reader.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 3, 2009)

I am a cripple now, and my body runs faster than my legs, as my last attempt at football proved.  I was never good at basketball, other than racking up fouls.  The dunk was the only shot I could ever hit.  I'm game to put on some breakaway pants and warm the bench though.


----------

